# G 13 labs pure gold



## ray jay (Dec 3, 2009)

Here are a couple pics. almost 8 weeks


----------



## CungaBreath (Dec 3, 2009)

Sweet looking buds dude...really sweet


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 3, 2009)

very purdy ladies....golden girls lol.


----------

